# Meat tenderizer in jerky?



## domvoc

What is the purpose of meat tenderizer in a jerky recipe? Should it be added to all jerky recipes?
Thanks.
--Dom


----------



## SmokinAl

I'm no jerky expert, but I've never seen a jerky recipe that calls for meat tenderizer.

Al


----------



## petewoody

I've seen a few recipes for venison jerky which included small amounts of Accent as a tenderizer. I've not seen it in any beef jerky recipes. There was a recent thread where baking soda was added to the marinade for Biltong as a tenderizer.


----------



## chef jimmyj

:grilling_smilie:Meat tenderizer is Papain an enzyme that dissolves the muscle fiber. Nice idea in concept but since the longer it sits the more it dissolves, a long marinade and slow heating, the end result can taste and have the chalky mouth feel of over cooked Liver! Not tasty and...It's JERKY!!!! It ain't supposed to be tender...JJ


----------



## johnmeyer

My recipe for jerky does call for InstaCure (see below). I used to put it in, but haven't added it for years. I think the salt provides enough preservation. Perhaps the tenderizer is used as a sort of curing agent?

*John's Beef Jerky Recipe*

For ten pounds of ¼" sliced beef. Use London broil, top round, or flank steak. Must be lean.

Use ¼ recipe for 1½ - 2 pounds

*Full     ¼ *

1            ¼       cup soy sauce

1            ¼       cup worcestershire sauce

¼           1T      cup tabasco

3            2¼ t   tablespoons kosher salt

1            ¾ t     tablespoon onion powder

1            ¾ t     tablespoon garlic powder

1            ¾ t     tablespoon black pepper, ground to taste

1            ¾ t     tablespoon garam masala (optional – I don’t use)

2            ¼ t     level teaspoons InstaCure (optional – I don’t use)

½           2T      cup Jack Daniels (optional)


----------



## domvoc

Thanks to everyone. Excellent info. I only asked about the tenderizer because I want to try the Thai Jerky recipe and this Doc's Best Beef Jerky recipe (this one calls for tenderizer).
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/142948/docs-best-beef-jerky/
--Dom


----------



## chef jimmyj

They both sound good. BTW...ACCENT is MSG and ADOLF'S is Meat Tenderizer. There are no sensitive family members so I don't hesitate to use Accent in jerky. I also have ADOLF'S but ONLY use it on one of my wife's childhood comfort food....Grilled Chuck Steak. Shake on the tenderizer one to two hours out and grill med/rare. One time a change of plan was necessary and the steaks went in the refer for 24 hours. Grilled them off the next day...Totally Inedible Chalky Mush!...JJ


----------



## cg13

Agreed I love Accent on most meats I cook for along period of time.


----------

